# The Collective und Roam im Cinecitta N



## fritzn (14. Februar 2006)

Hi, mal so ne spontane Idee nach dem letzten Cine-Besuch:

Es gibt doch da dieses DVD-Kino mit 32 Plätzen.
Laut Webseite kann man das für 65 EUR buchen.

Wie wär´s, wenn wir uns bei Erscheinen von ROAM im April/Mai The Collective und Roam im Doppelpack im Kino angucken?

Beide bikeverliebten Movies schreien geradezu nach einer Leinwand und gutem Sound. Ich bin´s leid mir das auf dem Rechner anzugucken  

Links:

Roam  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=203768
http://www.thecollectivefilm.com/roam/index_roam.html


DVD-Kino Matrix im Cinecitta Nürnberg 
http://www.cinecitta.de/main.html?/cinecitta/dvdkino.html


Wer ist dabei???

Grüße,
Fritz


----------



## showman (14. Februar 2006)

Ja da könntmer scho was machen. Ich wär dabei.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (15. Februar 2006)

Im März wär ich auch dabei. Gute Idee.


----------



## Riddick (15. Februar 2006)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt doch da dieses DVD-Kino mit 32 Plätzen.
> Laut Webseite kann man das für 65 EUR buchen.


Wenn ich den Satz _"Der Kinoeintritt liegt 1  bis 2,50  unter dem regulären Kinoeintritt, Sondervorstellungen ab  65 pro Vorstellung."_ lese, bezweifle ich, dass die 32 Mann für 65  ins Kino lassen.  Das wären ja grad mal etwas über 2  pro Person.  Bei dem Preis tippe ich auf max. 10 Leute, eher weniger.

Riddick


----------



## NEXUS (15. Februar 2006)

naja, nich meckern... nachfragen.... 
ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei!!!

Greetz

Arne


----------



## MasterChris (15. Februar 2006)

... wahrscheinlich pro person 65     

hört sich aber gut an, diese aktion . wenn ein genauer termin feststeht dann schau ich mal weiter ob ich dabei bin...
wenn es zeitlich bei uns klappt wären wir mit 2-3leuten am start


----------



## fritzn (15. Februar 2006)

Ich habe mal per mail die Rahmenbedingungen angefragt, telefonisch waren  sie im Moment nicht greifbar.

Die Preise verstehe ich so: wenn Du eine reguläre DVD-Vorstellung besuchst, mit deren Programm, ist der Preis 1 - 2,50 unter dem reg. Kinopreis.

65 EUR komplett für den Saal und Deine eigene DVD. Der Preis von ca. 2 EUR pro Person ist doch in Ordnung. Nicht zu viel, nicht zu wenig.

Das ist sicher so kalkuliert, dass sie nicht davon ausgehen, dass der Saal wirklich voll wird. Deswegen wäre es wichtig, dass wir mindestens 13 Leute sind (das wären dann nämlich schon 5 EUR pP). Am besten 25, dann sind´s 2,60. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich bald mehr weiss.


----------



## BadCatWillum (15. Februar 2006)

Ich wäre auch dabei - bin zwar seit ein paar Monat nach Nürnberg gezogen und fange erst jetzt wieder mit dem Biken an, würde aber gerne die Films gucken und Euch treffen.


----------



## SpongeBob (15. Februar 2006)

Wäre dabei


----------



## sideshowbob (15. Februar 2006)

wäre auch dabei!! schon des treffens wegen


----------



## Florian (15. Februar 2006)

Das Problem mit der "Eigenen DVD" ist, dass du die nicht öffentlich zeigen darfst. 
Schaut nach, steht bei jeder DVD dabei!
Wenn du das ganze also öffentlich und mit Eintritt machen willst, Hast du ein Rechtsproblem. Ob man aus der Veranstaltung irgendwie tatsächlich eine private machen kann, sollte man mit den Leuten vom Cine klären, die haben da sicher Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (15. Februar 2006)

Viel Spass wünsch ich.

aber so berauschend is das kino nich, dass sag ich euch gleich.
N Beamer und Boxen die auch net grad die tollsten sind.
waren aus versehn mal im dvdkino allerdings auch nur zu 2. hihi.

aber ich denk ma hier gehts wohl eher ums schmarrn als ums film gucken.

ansonsten geht doch lieber in n grosses kino und hebt danach einen oder mehrere


----------



## dubbel (15. Februar 2006)

da hab ich leider kopfweh.


----------



## fritzn (15. Februar 2006)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du das ganze also öffentlich und mit Eintritt machen willst, Hast du ein Rechtsproblem. Ob man aus der Veranstaltung irgendwie tatsächlich eine private machen kann, sollte man mit den Leuten vom Cine klären, die haben da sicher Erfahrungswerte.



Hi Florian,

natürlich privat - kein "Eintritt".
Die angeführten Kosten sind nur für die Saalmiete (65 EUR).
Die teilen wir eben durch die Anzahl der Personen.

Für den Filmgenuss zahlt keiner was, das ist ja dasselbe, wie wenn wirs zu 32 bei mir zu Hause ansehen (oder?).

Ach ja, falls jemand zufällig über ein entsprechendes oder besseres Heimkino- oder Outdoor-Kino verfügt und 30 MTBler einladen möchte, der darf sich natürlich auch hier melden  

Ich will das nur endlich mal auf ner fetten Leinwand sehen, das ist alles.


----------



## Riddick (16. Februar 2006)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, falls jemand zufällig über ein entsprechendes oder besseres Heimkino- oder Outdoor-Kino verfügt und 30 MTBler einladen möchte, der darf sich natürlich auch hier melden


Will mir zwar dieses Jahr 'nen Beamer gönnen, aber für 30 Leute reicht der Platz dann doch nicht ganz.  

Wenn Du mir sagst, wie lange die Laufzeit der beiden Filme ist, würde ich das mit dem Cine abklären; auch, ob "private" Filme zugelassen sind. Ich denke, dass der niedrige Preis für ca. 2 - 2,5 h (normale Filmdauer) gilt und längere Mietdauer entsprechend teurer wird (es heißt nämlich *ab* 65   ). Stattfinden würde das ganze wahrscheinlich am Wochenende, oder?

Riddick


----------



## SpongeBob (16. Februar 2006)

Naja, vielleicht kommen ja keine 30 Leute zam dann also doch ab zum Riddick 

Bei mir hätten leider nur im die 10 - 15 Leutz Platz im WZ


----------



## fritzn (16. Februar 2006)

@ Riddick
Danke für´s Angebot, ich stehe schon im Kontakt mit dem Cine, die Dame wollte mich gerne zurückrufen, wahrscheinlich heute nachmittag - abend.
Dann sprechen wir über alles.

Hoffe, mich dann mit den Infos wieder melden zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzn (16. Februar 2006)

So, hab eben mit der Dame vom Cine telefoniert.

Der Preis fängt sogar schon ab 60 an, geht bis 130 (das ist der Samstagabend). 
Im Preis enthalten ist die Gebühr für den Filmverleih.

Leider ist es nicht so, wie ich gehofft hatte:
Es ist schon ein rechtlicher Unterschied zum privaten Konsum des Films.
Was nötig ist, ist eine Genehmigung (in dem Fall von The Collective als Rechteinhaber), die wir beibringen müssen, da die Filme erwartungsgemäß nicht in der Datenbank vom Cine enthalten sind.

D.h., ich maile TC mal nach der Genehmigung an und hoffe, eine zu bekommen.
Dann kann ich auch gleich nach dem exakten Datum von Roam fragen, bzw. den mitbestellen.

Der Vorteil ist, wenn wir ne eigene (evtl. kostenfreie) Genehmigung haben, dass das ganze billiger wird.
Dann kann man entweder in den Samstag abend als Traum-Termin investieren oder mit weniger Leuten kommen.

Wobei ich Sonntag vormittag mit anschließendem Biken auch mal cool fände.

Buchen ist aber kurzfristig (1 Woche) möglich.

Jetzt hängt es also an der Genehmigung und am Erscheinungstermin von "Roam".

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!
.f


----------



## Hörn-Rider (16. Februar 2006)

Gute Idee. melde auch mal Interesse an.
Hörn it out! Hörn-Rider


----------



## karstenenh (16. Februar 2006)

Hört sich doch alles prima an. Die von TC sollen sich nicht anstellen, sondern die Genehmigung schicken, mit besten Empfehlungen und so  

Wie auch immer, wenn es klappt, bin ich gerne mit dabei. Echt klasse Idee, Fritzn  

Karsten


----------



## SpongeBob (17. Februar 2006)

Super, endlich bewegt sich was. Samstag Abend ist aber nicht ganz so ideal. Da will ich doch net im Kino hocken. Aber Sonntag und dann noch ne Runde raus hört sich gut an!


----------



## Wern (17. Februar 2006)

ja. Sonntag mit anschließender Bikerunde ist cool. Echt klasse Sache.


----------



## Coffee (17. Februar 2006)

cooole idee. bin gespannt und hoffe das klappt. halte uns mal auf dem laufenden

coffee


----------



## Mr.hardtail (17. Februar 2006)

Falls alles Funktioniert wäre ich auch dabei. Hoffen wir mal, dass die Genehmigung bald da ist 

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Wern (8. März 2006)

Schönen guten Abend
Gibts schon Neuigkeiten?
Hätte noch 3-4 potentielle Interessenten gefunden.
gruss Wern


----------



## fritzn (9. März 2006)

nö, leider nicht.

ich werd wohl mal anrufen, das war jetzt genug zeit für ne mail, drei wochen.

nächste woche.

stay tuned


----------



## SpongeBob (29. März 2006)

Und wie schaut es aus? Kommt ja bald raus der Streifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-FOX (4. April 2006)

Servus Leute
also ich wär warscheinlich auf jedenfall auch dabeiund vieleicht auch noch mein Bruder.
Ich hätte vieleicht noch weitere 4-5 interessenten da muss ich aber erst noch Fragen.
Es wäre super wenn das klappen würde 
Also servus man sieht sich.


----------



## SpongeBob (4. April 2006)

Scheint nicht zu klappen........


----------



## J-FOX (7. April 2006)

wieso klappt es warscheinlich nicht. wär echt schade


----------



## fritzn (7. April 2006)

Hi, bin bislang nicht dazugekommen. Sorry. Noch ein Weilchen.
Verstehe eure Ungeduld.
Wann kommt Roam denn raus?

Oder ist schon?


----------



## showman (7. April 2006)

Gibts angeblich scho bei HIBIKE.

Gruß Showman


----------



## J-FOX (7. April 2006)

Servus
Ende April beim BIKE-Featival in Riva soll der Film zum ersten mal gezeigt werden. Infos zum Film unter http://www.thecollectivefilm.com. Steht in der FREERIDE (http://www.BIKE-FREERIDE.de)


----------



## j0hn (13. April 2006)

also ich hätt auch interesse aber 65 leute??gibts dann da noch platz?


----------



## SpongeBob (13. April 2006)

Mir egal ob es noch Platz gibt, hauptsache ich sitze vorne in der ersten Reihe


----------



## showman (14. April 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Mir egals ob es noch Platz gibt, hauptsache ich sitze vorne in der ersten Reihe


Die erste Reihe ist der dümmste Platz im Kino aber dann paßt des ja  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (14. April 2006)

*g* vom Stuhl fall
viel Spass mit der Nackenstarre


----------



## Riddick (14. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> SpongeBob schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das nenn' ich mal 'ne gelungene Steilvorlage.  

Riddick


----------



## SpongeBob (16. April 2006)

Hey Hey Hey, bitte bedenkt hier mal alle das ich a weng jünger bin als ihr. Also nicht mit Genickproblemen und so. Doppelherz und Mobilat Salbae brauche ich noch nicht.....


----------



## fritzn (18. April 2006)

Hey,

ich hab jetzt nach dem Release der Tourdaten nochmal angefragt, wie es mit Deutschland aussieht. 2 Minuten später nochmal ins Forum gekuckt, und  einen Thread unter den News gefunden, demnach mtb-news.de ROAM präsentiert am 12.05. in Bad Kreuznach.

Na gut, bei uns geht´s ja um was anderes.

Seltsamerweise ist das nicht auf der Roam-HP gelistet.

Ich denke nun nicht, das wir den vorher ansehen können. Ich hatte jetzt eben nochmal ne mail geschickt, und lasse mal noch die Woche Zeit und hoffe auf ne Antwort. Ansonsten frag ich dann ab Montag nochmal telefonisch nach. Und ich werde am besten nochmal die Ads fragen.

Terminliche Einschätzung: Sollte das im Mai noch klappen, wären wir früh dran.


----------



## Coffee (19. April 2006)

cool ;-)

coffee


----------



## fritzn (25. April 2006)

GOOD NEWS:

"Hi Friedrich,

Thanks for your offer to put on a screening of The Collective. You have
our permission to show the film on the big screen.
Enjoy the movie!

Darcy Wittenburg - The Collective"


Juhu, ich habe die Genehmigung - es KLAPPT!

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen Termin, usw :

Ich hab im Mai viel anderes vor, auch gerade an Wochenenden
eigentlich bleibt mir nur der 14. Mai, das ist ein Sonntag.

Rahmen:
Kleine Spaß-Tour um Nürnberg mit einigen Freeride-Elementen, um dem Thema gerecht zu werden (Showi, hättest Du da was parat? Oder wer könnte so ne Tour planen? Würde sagen, etwa 2 - 3 h fahren, auch paar Fotos machen, kein Marathon.)
Filme:
The Collective (2004) und Roam (2006), im Doppelpack (jeder wohl so 50 min.). Die DVD´s bringe ich mit. (Also Roam werde ich jetzt bestellen. Oder hat den schon jemand? Hoffentlich kommt der dann auch rechtzeitig...)

Mache jetzt mal zwei Vorschläge:

- vormittags (11:00 - 13:00) gucken, und danach biken gehen (weil das immer gut pusht)
- oder abends (18:30 - 20:30), nach dem biken, mit nem bierchen


Wie sieht´s aus?

Ich würde dann ganz gerne diese Woche das DVD-Kino buchen und fände es super, wenn ihr mir eine PN schicken könntet, wer kommt. Dann ist es hier auch übersichtlicher.

Wenn jetzt am 14. keiner kann, dann verschiebt sich das Ganze um vier Wochen, weil ich vorher keine Zeit mehr habe. Im Mai ist irgendwie viel los.

Also ich freu mich, das wird  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (25. April 2006)

hi

soweit ich weiss haben für den 14 mai einige was vor, marathons usw. von daher wäre sicher 4 wochen später die bessere wahl.

wär dann im juni auch dabei.

coffee


----------



## sideshowbob (25. April 2006)

juni finde ich auch besser! 
zudem haben dann alle ausreichenden planungsspielraum!

für juni sage ich einfach mal zu!


----------



## blacksurf (25. April 2006)

also ich fahr den Marathon in Hollfeld am 14. Mai und Hörni läuft da den Würzburg-Marathon, schade


----------



## Riddick (25. April 2006)

Mai oder Juni, mir egal - ich bin dabei. Einer muss ja schließlich auf den Schwamm aufpassen.


----------



## Mr.hardtail (25. April 2006)

Also mir wäre Juni viel lieber, um ehrlich zu sein. 

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## showman (25. April 2006)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Spaß-Tour um Nürnberg mit einigen Freeride-Elementen, um dem Thema gerecht zu werden (Showi, hättest Du da was parat? Oder wer könnte so ne Tour planen? Würde sagen, etwa 2 - 3 h fahren, auch paar Fotos machen, kein Marathon.)


Ja ich würd sagen wir fallen über den Buck her. Da kennen sich einige aus und is dann auch net so weit vom Cine. Aus dem Bauch raus würd ich sagen das wir erst fahren weil Nachmittag ins Kino is glaub ich net so der Bringer. Außerdem steigt dann die Zahl der Überlebenden   Termin is mir eigentlich wurscht. Ich schau das ichs richten kann.

Gruß Showman


----------



## fritzn (25. April 2006)

Hmm. 
Also ohne Blacky und Coffee geht´s natürlich net...   

Mir scheint der allgemeine Wunsch geht so Richtung Juni.
Ich hab vorhin nach dem posten nochmal gesurft, und der Film ist ja de facto noch nicht lieferbar. 

DANN ALSO NEU:

Im Juni.

 

(Ja, wann? Mir eigentlich egal, bzw. weiss ich erst Ende Mai wg. fliegender Freundin und daher monatlicher Neuplanung.)


Ja, noch was anderes fiel mir da ein:
Wohin die Bikes? In meinen Keller passen nicht 20 Freerider...
Vorm Cine soll ja nicht soooo günstig sein.

Auch blöde Idee, das hier haarklein zu besprechen, natürlich!
Nicht das ich jetzt Mr. Sicherheit wäre... aber etwas aufpassen ist im Netz schon angebracht.
Am besten dann per PN bei mir melden, wer ne Idee, oder nen Innenhof hat neben dem Cine, oder wer freiwillig Patrouille gehen will...;-)

Oder wir könnten ja auch Freitag abend schauen (kommt eben mit dem Stadtbike oder anders), und dann Sa. oder So. fahren.


----------



## showman (25. April 2006)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Wohin die Bikes?


Das Problem lösen wir wenns soweit ist.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (26. April 2006)

wie, können wir die nciht mit rein nehmen *rofl*

coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (27. April 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Einer muss ja schließlich auf den Schwamm aufpassen.




Du meld dich mal lieber wegen den Feierabendstouren 

Aber ich wäre auch dabei, Juni oder Mai ist mir wurscht. Aber biken unbedingt danach, weil das puscht dann echt schön.

Aber die Frage wohin mit den Bikes. Vorm und um den Cine bleibt mir nichts stehen. Musste letztens erst einen Hobby Türken klar machen das er doch meinen RUcksack ganz schnell wieder auf die Bank stellen sollte. Der wollte den einfach im Vorbeigehen mitnehmen obwohl ich 2 Meter daneben stand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (27. April 2006)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Wohin die Bikes?



könnte mal mit meinem arbeitgeber reden. der hat sein büro unweit vom cine. ich war zwar zum letzten mal vor 4 jahren in dem keller, aber ich denke, da würde was rein passen.

versprechen kann ich allerdings nix. da lagern ja auch ne menge wichtige sachen für die firma und ob die da einfach so ein paar leute rein lassen ist fraglich.
aber fragen kostet nix.


----------



## J-FOX (28. April 2006)

Also ich und mein Bruder wärn im Juni auch dabei 
und höchstwarscheinlich noch drei andere.


----------



## thaper (28. April 2006)

also erstmal ich bin dabei..... 
und das prob mit den bikes ... also ich sammel sie ein und vertick sie auf ebay und kauf mir lauter tolle parts für mein norco a-line.... hehehe


----------



## Bumble (30. April 2006)

*Wenn ihr mittags biken geht, fallt ihr doch nicht zugesaut und vollgeschwitzt im Kino ein, oder ?  

Die Reihenfolge Biken -> Duschen -> Kino -> Bierchen

halte ich da doch für günstiger  *


----------



## thaper (2. Mai 2006)

warum nich erst kino und dann biken und dann bierchen am abend an der burg.....


----------



## j0hn (3. Mai 2006)

bikeparkproblem....
gibts da nicht ne tiefgarage???ich denk mit bissl reden und trinkgeld wäre die sache gegessen,bloss muss da dann mal einer fragen gehen.


----------



## thaper (3. Mai 2006)

die vom cine mögen uns doch eh nich.... sobald man länger als 5 min mit dem bike vorm eingang steht maulen sie einen an.... und labern ein voll von wegen das lauter biker die treppen mit den reifen unserer bikes kaputt machen.... das ham die echt ma gesagt....


----------



## Slackstring (18. Mai 2006)

Falls niemand was dagegen hat wäre ich auch dabei, evtl noch zwei Kumpels. Gibt nochmal bescheid wann genau


----------



## thaper (18. Mai 2006)

ja was is nu roam is draussen und nu? wann wolln wir das etz machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzn (17. Juni 2006)

Wisst ihr was?

Gestern wurde mir Roam geliefert. Es kann also losgehen!   

An Terminen käme bei mir leider erst was gegen Ende des Monats in Frage, etwa 30./01./02. - da sind zwar schon einige Forums-Aktivitäten, aber wie sieht´s da bei euch aus?


----------



## showman (17. Juni 2006)

Habs zwar schon ungefähr 103 mal gesehen, müßt aber schon klappen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (17. Juni 2006)

bin für den 1 oder 2 juli ;-)

coffee


----------



## Riddick (17. Juni 2006)

Bin auch für den 01. oder 02. Juli, am 30. ist nämlich Pizzaplauder.  

Riddick


----------



## thaper (17. Juni 2006)

oh wei.... muss ma guggen wann ich weg bin ich glaub ich fahr am 26. oder so für ne woche weg......


----------



## fritzn (18. Juni 2006)

Ich glaub den 01. fänd ich auch toll.

Dann wäre:
30. Pizza
01. Kino und kleine Tour
02. Fichtlride

Und damit ein cooles BikeWE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (18. Juni 2006)

also ich weiß eins... an dem week bin ich SICHER nicht da... bin ich  n auf haalig hooge feldvermessungspraktium toll wa.^^ naja weiß eh net obs des bringt....


----------



## Bumble (24. Juni 2006)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub den 01. fänd ich auch toll.
> 
> Dann wäre:
> 30. Pizza
> ...



*Klingt gut und müsste eigentlich auch klappen bei mir.

Wer ist denn alles mit dabei ?

Ist fürs Fichteln noch ein Plätzchen frei ?*


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Juni 2006)

So, nun sagt doch mal einer ob es nun steht.

30.06. Pizza
01.07. Roam

Mein Vorschlag. Kino und danach biken. Ein paar Bikes kann man bei mir in der Wohnung parken. Wohne beim Won, also laufen wa so 15 - 20 Min zum Cine. Gerade beim WM Trubel macht es Laune durch die City zu laufen.


----------



## fritzn (25. Juni 2006)

Mein offizell von der Fifa bestätigtes Statement: Von mir aus steht das.

Das heisst, ich kontaktiere morgen das Cine und mache das Kino am Samstag klar. Denke erst kucken dann fahren macht mehr Sinn als andersrum, auch weil es Samstag abend wohl teurer ist. Dann hoffe ich sehr, dass wir mehr als 10 Leute werden, da muss jetzt schon was gehen!!

Bitte meldet Euch also nochmal (an).

Es sollte jeder dafür sorgen, dass sein Bike irgendwie in der Nähe ist, und dann treffen wir uns halt wieder innerhalb einer Stunde nach Filmende.

Wer könnte denn für den Buck eine FR-Tour entwerfen? Sponge? Bumble?
Halt so zwei-drei Stunden, dachte ich. 

Ich nehm dann das DMR. Hab nen Keller, da würden noch ein, zwei Bikes reinpassen. Bitte sagt mir per PN Bescheid, wenn jemand noch einen Platz benötigt. 

cheers,
fritz


----------



## Coffee (25. Juni 2006)

wievieluhr wär denn dann nu samstag roam gucken?

coffee


----------



## thaper (25. Juni 2006)

würde gern mitkommen geht aber net....
spongebob: frag doch mal unseren lieblings dhler... undn tim und vllt. zwigger und die.... obwohl die wohl kaum mit freeriden kommen würden mit ihren "streetbikes"....


----------



## Bumble (25. Juni 2006)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Wer könnte denn für den Buck eine FR-Tour entwerfen? Sponge? Bumble?
> Halt so zwei-drei Stunden, dachte ich.




*Jo, ich mach mir mal paar Gedanken für ne lustige Runde. *


----------



## SpongeBob (25. Juni 2006)

Eine Tour? Das Wort ist für mich schon so abschreckend das ich nichts planen kann 

Aber ein paar "secrets" Spots können wa schon besuchen


----------



## Bumble (28. Juni 2006)

*Geht das jetzt alles nur noch intern per PN  

Ich weiss leider immer noch nicht was jetzt genau wann und wo abgeht   wäre dann schon beim Kino/Bike-Tag und beim Fichteln dabei.*


----------



## Coffee (28. Juni 2006)

bumble, wegen fichtel schau mal in den heimspiel thread ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (28. Juni 2006)

Und was nun mit Roam?


----------



## thaper (28. Juni 2006)

hey find ich ja mal geil... bin im kino und beim pizza fuddern doch dabei darf net mit auf klassenfahrt wegen fußverletzung und biken darf ich deswege auch net*heul*


----------



## Riddick (29. Juni 2006)

Da hier nix richtig feststeht, bin ich für Samstag schon mal raus.


----------



## thaper (29. Juni 2006)

irgendwie was is nu? is das mit dem cine nu sicher und um wieviel uhr und bla?!
langsam wird die zeit einbisln knapp....


----------



## fritzn (29. Juni 2006)

Es tut mir leid, euch sagen zu müssen, dass ich vom Cine bislang keine Antwort habe - verstehe nicht, was los ist.
Ich habe diese Woche dreimal täglich auf den zwei verschiedenen angegebenen Nummern angerufen und auch e-mails gesendet - ???  

Leider hatte ich auch nicht die Zeit, persönlich vorbeizugehen.

Von daher sieht´s schlecht aus.

Ob´s an der WM liegt - zusätzlicher Aufwand oder ...?


----------



## Bumble (29. Juni 2006)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Es tut mir leid, euch sagen zu müssen, dass ich vom Cine bislang keine Antwort habe - verstehe nicht, was los ist.
> Ich habe diese Woche dreimal täglich auf den zwei verschiedenen angegebenen Nummern angerufen und auch e-mails gesendet - ???
> 
> Leider hatte ich auch nicht die Zeit, persönlich vorbeizugehen.
> ...



*Hmm, ärgerlich    Wollen wir die lustige Buck-Rundfahrt trotzdem machen oder uns ganz auf den Sonntag im Fichtelgebirge konzentrieren ???

Gruß Bumble*


----------



## thaper (29. Juni 2006)

na hammergeil.... ich wander dann hinterher^^


----------



## fritzn (29. Juni 2006)

Ein kleines Warm-Up kann nicht schaden;-)

Könnten ja WM-gerecht um 14:30 starten, und wer um 17:00 schauen muss, schafft´s dann auch noch.


----------



## Riddick (29. Juni 2006)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe diese Woche dreimal täglich auf den zwei verschiedenen angegebenen Nummern angerufen und auch e-mails gesendet - ???


Ich denke, dass das eh zu kurzfristig gewesen wäre. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die ein paar Wochen Vorlauf brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (29. Juni 2006)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kleines Warm-Up kann nicht schaden;-)
> 
> Könnten ja WM-gerecht um 14:30 starten, und wer um 17:00 schauen muss, schafft´s dann auch noch.



*Wenn wir uns so auf ne Startzeit von 13:30 bis 14:00 einigen könnten wär ich dabei  *


----------



## SpongeBob (29. Juni 2006)

Hmm, da ich eh am Sa dann draußen am Buck bin kann man sich da ja treffen. Bumble hat meine Nummer


----------



## fritzn (1. Juli 2006)

Der Buck, wir fahren in den Buck - heute nachmittag, dann eben 14:00 h - aber Du hast ja auch meine Nummer...

Wer sich noch anschliessen will - wir hängen um Zwo vorm Tiergarten ab.

Das sind jetzt noch 11 h, wenn ich das richtig sehe ...


----------



## SpongeBob (2. Juli 2006)

Also ich war da, wo wart ihr?


----------



## thaper (2. Juli 2006)

im bett... bzw. vorn pc


----------



## fritzn (2. Juli 2006)

Wir waren auch da. Dann müssen wir uns um wenige Minuten verpasst haben.

Wir sind dann hoch, den Downhill runter, und dann über den Singletrail zum NS und der Dreier Line.

Waren um 16:20 wieder draussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (2. Juli 2006)

Och Mist. Wer war denn alles? Und warum habe ich deine Nummer


----------



## fritzn (2. Juli 2006)

Ja, hätten Dich schon noch brauchen können, weil wir waren nur zu zweit, der Bumble und ich. 

Meine Nummer? Damit hatte ich den Bumble gemeint.

Wo bist Du dann gefahren?
Ok, wir waren net Punkt 14:00 da, sondern so 8 Minuten später war ich da und Bumble 13.


----------

